# Problème entre iphone et ap store



## Steed35770 (4 Mars 2009)

Salut j'ai créé un compte itunes sans cb tout allée bien jusqu'à aujourd'huis car camp je vai dans l' ap store tous et en alemand et mon compte itunes ne s' affiche plus


----------



## DeepDark (4 Mars 2009)

Euh les fautes, c'est fait exprès j'espère... 


Sinon tout en bas de l'iTunes Store, tu peux changer de pays


----------



## Steed35770 (5 Mars 2009)

Je vais essayer merci et desole pour les fautes salut


----------



## beb54680 (17 Mai 2009)

Bonjouur!! j'aii un probleme avec mon Iphone. quand je veux aller sur app store celui ci ne veux pas s'ouvrir. comment réparer cela? 



Mercii d'avance


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2009)

Que tu soit en 3G, en Edge ou en Wifi?

En premier essaye de redémarrer l'iPhone en appuyant longuement sur le bouton du haut jusqu'à ce qu'il affiche éteindre. Tu réappuis sur le bouton pour le rallumer.


----------



## Yann D (19 Octobre 2009)

Il y a un autre problème de synchronisation et GRAVE celui-ci !

J'ai changé mon ID Apple sur iTunes. Maintenant quand depuis mon iPhone je vais sur l'App store je suis bien emmerdé parce qu'il me demande de taper mon code mais avec mon ancien ID et après recherche il s'avère que je ne peux la changer !

Comment faire ? J'ai payé mon iPhone 700$, c'est con


----------

